# Anyone play 40k and live nr Darlington, UK?



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright lads, as i mentioned in my hello thread i'm looking to get into 40k but would quite like to try and fins folk my own age or older to have a game with as opposed to the guys who hang out in my local shop who all seem really young any time ive been in. 

I'm 27yrs old and although only just getting into 40k ive played historical wargames for years with my old man. I did have a little bash at 40k about 15 yrs ago which resulted in a small BA army but thats all.

Looking to paint up a Salamanders army as i speak.

As someone already suggested i might try stores in other nearby cities like Durham to see if i get any joy.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

if its any use to you, i can link you to a group in Middlesboro.

my geography gets really sketchy outside East Yorkshire, so it may be too far, but let me know


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah that would be helpfull, It isnt too far away in fact its where the wife works.


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Drax you got that link handy?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry for the delay - i have pm'd you.

let me know if you don't get it, i couldn't get on to your profile/bring up the option to pm you, so i went on to a blank message and copied your username from here.

as far as i can tell, these guys are all good blokes.

they run an online store and its where i get my stuff from.


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers bud, got the PM and looking through the website now. The only downer is its outside Middlesbrough, and as sods l;aw would have it, on the opposite side of the town to me :S

But alls not lost, maybe just means i'll have to only go once a month or something so thanks a lot.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

no problems mate - i know how it feels to struggle for games!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe the two of you could arrange to meet once a month in York, at the GW there say, and game with each other?

Go on. Go on go on go on. You know you want to...

Just a suggestion anyway, based on your vague geographical proximity.

:bringing Heretics together cyclops:


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

lol - Red Orc: Heresy Online's Official Gaming Pimp!

whilst it isn't too much of a stretch for me to get to York (30 miles) its a bit further for Jock!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Au contraire, mate, Darlo to York on the train is... just long enough for a banana to turn brown... let's say half an hour.

As for Heresy's Pimp... well, I was thinking 'Matchmaker', myself, but it's much of a muchness...

:yer not wrong cyclops:


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah Yorks just down the road for me, in fact was there just 2 weeks ago for the wifes b'day! Great place. 

If i'm ever down Hull way who knows maybe get a game sorted.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

thats fine by me Jock - always looking for new opponents!


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Well i went to my local GW's Sunday games thing where they rent a little hall and have a few games. I was a bit dissapointed as the game was IG v Nids and wasnt very entertaining, it was more of a whitewash really. I think the Nid player lost 3 genestealers, the IG guy, his entire army.

The worst thing, which the GW guy confirmed is that i cant really get a game till i have an army, so looks like i may have to wait some time. I had thought previously GW would let you use theirs for an introductory game.

I may have to try further afield for possible guys to game with, one area i'm looking at is Newcastle, its only 2 stops on the train and even if i could get a couple of decent lads to get games even once a month with i'd be happy.

I've yet to try the Middlesbrough lot out as i thought i'd give darlington a bash first and although i wouldnt rule it out, it didnt blow me away. Atmosphere didnt seem too friendly apart from a couple of guys, though there was more my age and above than i expected. Funnily enough the friendliest were the young kids lol.

So if anyone knows of any clubs etc in Newcastle i'd be happy to go along for a look.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

was it the place i told you about? if so, thats because it isn't a gw, its independant - gw should be able to provide something for you, even if its in limited numbers and not quite your ideal force


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Nah i havent went to the Middlesbrough one yet, this was a little thing the Darlington GW organises a couple of doors from their store. Though id try the closest first then go further afield.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Im near enough york, tell me when you are in and my templars'll cleanse you. BTW, is your name by any chance Gav?


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers though need to wait til i paint an army 

And nope name aint gav, though youve intrigued me!


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

To be fair, one of our gaming group'ee lives in York, My bro! (I am one of Drax's gaming buds!) We could do a meet up in a York pub at some point? To prove we aint wierd or anything? It wouldnt be regular, but better than nothing!


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah Yorks certainly not far from here, in fact i think its just one stop on the train. So if there ever was anything going off down there i'd certainly be interested.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

shall we sort something then?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

cool! and that goes for Da Red Paintjob Grot as well! Tho I would add we only really have people over the age of 20 ish... you said you have a wife so I reckon you must be!

We are in the pub tomorrow night, we can work out when everyone can kinda thing.. Oh Anchient is a new recruit as well!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

what mart means is that we are all old gits in our group and with gamers under a certain age mart feels even older and more concerned about other people's opinions regarding him spending time with younger people - he doesn't mean any offence to younger gamers


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, yeah, its just our gaming tables are at each others houses - so yeah, you made that sound dramatic, but I think fair enough imo! (I'm 30 - not 60 or anything like that!!!!) lol


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

lol

And yeah im 27 at the moment so no worries there.

So are you guys just a bunch of pals who game together then? Not an actual club as such?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess you could say pals! But at the rate we are going we may have to sort some kind of club out!!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, we are a group of mates.

me krom and mart have been gaming against each other for a few years (but mart and krom have been gaming for years, being brothers and all)

we have recently met Ancient from seeing him on here as well


----------



## krom_stormbrow (Oct 25, 2007)

This all sounds like some kind of sausage fest... dis..gusting.

Yea, I'm up for meeting in a pub in York. If we do get more, e may have to set up a 'roper club or something.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Drax said:


> ... Red Orc: Heresy Online's Official Gaming Pimp!
> 
> ...


Well, my work here is done...

Looks smug, exists stage left.

BTW, that's going in my sig.

:matchmaking cyclops:


----------

